

Carrie Fisher: George Lucas never apologized for stealing my identity - coderdude
http://blastr.com/2011/09/carrie-fisher-lucas-never.php

======
byoung2
I've seen a few of these stories lately. Darth Vader (David Prowse), and now
Carrie Fisher are complaining about unfavorable contract terms. The fact of
the matter is that at the time those contracts were signed, nobody thought the
movies would be as successful as they were. James Earl Jones even requested
not to be credited for playing the voice of Darth Vader because he thought the
movie would ruin his reputation. These were young, relatively unknown actors,
and if the movies had turned out to be box office duds, they wouldn't be
complaining that they weren't seeing any money.

